# Confirming pregnancy and first doctor's appointment



## mara16jade

I'm a little confused. If you get a BFP on a HPT you call your doctor and schedule an appointment. Do they just automatically take blood? Why? Can't they just have you do a urine test and say, "yup, you're preggers"?

What happens at the first appointment when you tell them you're pregnant?


----------



## Lucy529

Mine did a urine test and gave me a letter stating I was pregnant but bc of a previous ectopic she did take blood to check my betas I think most places just do a urine test


----------



## mara16jade

Thanks! I was just a little confused/concerned that they just do a bloodtest right off the bat. I didn't see the reason why unless you have/had other issues and need a more detailed analysis other than a urine test.

What happens at the first appointment when you go in to tell them you're pregnant?


----------



## Lucy529

They just ask for the date of the lmp they tell you about how far you are, this was my reg dr when I went to the OBGYN they asked about your health your partners any chronic illnesses in the family it's like giving them a history lesson on your family LOL then they check you and schedule your next apt, I had an u/s that day just to check if baby was in the right place but most places don't do an u/s until 12 weeks they also always check my urine and BP and ask if you have ms or any pain


----------



## SurpriseMom2B

My doc did a blood draw at first appointment, they did it to A: confirm pregnancy again, and B: to monitor/check your HCG levels. So that at the next appointment they can draw again and confirm the levels are increasing appropriately. Also they draw to check your blood type (if you were like me and didn't know it lol). There is lots of reasonable explanations for blood work.


----------



## Beadle

My family doctor refused me to come in and told me I had to go to an OBGYN right away, I made an appointment and went in, answered a bunch of questions like when my last period was, went over my health history and all that. I expected them to confirm my pregnancy, especially since at that point I still couldn't quite believe I was, even after 2 positives, but they wouldn't confirm, stating that since I had two positive home tests they believed I was pregnant and just went from there.


----------



## mara16jade

Thanks everyone! :flower:


----------



## Srrme

At my first appointment (for all 3 pregnancies) I have never had to have blood taken or do a urine test to confirm my pregnancy. They did take blood, but for other reasons. :shrug: I also had a pap smear and full exam during my first appointments.


----------



## vtjess423

I think it's really doctor dependent. My OB doesn't do anything to confirm pregnancy unless you have had any issues, like bleeding. You just call and let them know and they schedule your first appointment which isn't usually until like 10ish weeks. When you come in for that appointment they ask questions about your and your partners health histories and things like that. They also ask how things are going so far and give you some info on pregnancy related things. For example, I was given a list of meds that were OK during pregnancy and a bag with some formula samples and a baby magazine this time (with my first it was a little planner that gave you space to update all about your pregnancy). My doctor also gives you a slip to schedule a dating ultrasound and check for viability (this is where they really confirm). With my first son, I had some issues with bleeding (I also had had a mc 2 months before) and so they did do a blood test first at that point and then did a sonogram, all before I came in for my first visit. So as you can see from other posters, each persons experience is different. Mine even varied pregnancy to pregnancy (with the same doctor). Your best bet is to call your doctor and ask what their procedures are. Good Luck!


----------



## mara16jade

Wow, it really does differ from person to person! 

Viability scan....that is going to drive me to insanity with anxiety waiting to have that done and over with! :wacko:


----------



## vtjess423

Yeah waiting on the viability scan was definitely a nerve wracking experience. Lucky for me I was able to schedule it right away (and I think some doctors actually check in office) and so after I had that I was relieved knowing that everything ws OK so far. I think though the wait from my dating scan at 8 weeks until my 20 week scan (I didn't have a 12 week scan) was more of a nerve wracking experience! :dohh: I think it was especially difficult for me as I didn't have many (if any) symptoms to help make me feel better.


----------



## Seity

It definitely depends on where you are. I don't even have a doctor, so I just called up the local midwives and said I was pregnant and they asked how far along on the phone and scheduled my first scan for when I'd be ~8 weeks. No need for them to confirm. I guess they figure I can pee on a stick without their help.


----------



## mara16jade

^^ Lol


----------



## JessPape

Mine never did a urine test, nor draw bloods 'for a pregnancy test' but they drew the first trimester bloods. But I didn't go in till I was 9 weeks pregnant anwyays.


----------

